# First Buck Questions



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi All,

We're thinking about bringing home our first ND buck :clap: My girls will be so excited!!! And we'll finally have babies at our farm! I have 5 does ready to be bred, but I have a few questions I'm hoping you all can help me with:

* How large a space will a single buck need realistically? I've seen individual bucks housed in all different sized pens. We don't have a big farm, but it's important to me that all of our animals have appropriate space and are content 

* The other thing -- a friend who raises goats told me that as long as he can see the does from where he is, he doesn't need a companion living with him. What is your experience? I'd be happy to put a wether in with him (when we have one next spring) or a few chickens if that would work.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting for you & your girls!
His pen can be next to his girls as long as he cant break through or jump it.
As large as you can possibly make it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If his pen is next to or close by the girls, he'll be fine on his own. Other than that I'd get a wether to keep him happy. Or you could just get a wether anyways, it'll provide a a "snuggle buddy" for your buck on cold days, and a playmate to keep him in shape.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

If he's right next to the girls... won't their milk taste wonky? (asks the original Dairy Queen)

And, got it. Pen = big as possible. That makes sense. We only have 1 acre so this may require some thought, but where there's a will (and 5 horny does who Really Need a Boyfriend)... lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Most people say that a buck nearby won't affect the flavor. As long as he can't rub up on them, I'm sure there won't be a problem...


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

My reading says 130 sq. ft. each for a Nigie, so build for 260 in case he wants a friend, and leave room to rotate pens - or else plan to keep the pen super clean so he doesn't get wormy.

Girls in sight are frustration more than friends. I usually ask the breeder if they have a wether they want to get rid of. It's usually really cheap, and it gives the buck a close buddy he can live with, play with, and snuggle with. I've never had a buck truly content with less than 2 buddies unless it was a littermate. I've tried. I've read that they only need 1. I've read that they're fine if they can see other goats. And it has _never_ worked for me. If your girls might go to pasture or into a barn out of sight, the buck doesn't care or understand that they're just around the bend - he feels like he's alone. And in cold weather, I always feel better knowing the buck has someone to snuggle with.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can also build "up" and give him more space. Some spools or toys that he can climb on will help if you just can't come up with more space for him. Just make sure anything tall is far enough from the fence he can't use it to jump the fence. LOL


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

He will be fine next to the girls. My two bucks are completely separate from the girls. If the girls are in milk I heard that if they can smell the buck, that their milk tastes different (disgusting)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Most people say that a buck nearby won't affect the flavor. As long as he can't rub up on them, I'm sure there won't be a problem...


I tend to agree with this. My milking girls are within sight and smell of the bucks, but can't interact with them at all. There is no "off" flavor to my milk at all. Now, we're getting ready to breed and I'm a little worried about the one we are milking and what's going to happen to her milk! LOL Most likely we'll be drying her up although I really hate to do that since she's the only one milking right now. If we could keep her going for a couple more months then we'll have some more freshening.

As for a companion...if you can, get him a wether. If you have to wait until spring when you have some yourself, then he will survive. Just make sure that he has a good snug sleeping area with lots of hay to snuggle into.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am still milking here and my girls who were bred didn't have off flavored milk and I could smell the buck on them for sure when sitting up close to their back ends.. 

I think it's fine as long as the bucks aren't in your milking area.. The milk absorbs smell, so if you have an area that doesn't smell Bucky, you'll be all set  and like a strong buck smell, not just it lingering on he does after breeding 

I know plenty of people who's does and bucks share a fence line with no problems at all  including the milk


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

My nigerian buck is all by himself and shares a fence line with his girls and I've never had a problem. He is very content and happy. Good luck


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I feel I have a better understanding now of what we need to do before we bring a buck home! onder:

Our animals are as much pets as livestock, so I'll make sure he gets a wether to snuggle with. 

Also, it occurred to me that perhaps the smell/milk thing might have to do with how smelly the buck is? Some bucks are worse than others, so maybe that makes a difference in terms of effecting the milk. From these posts, it seems some people have no problems and others notice an issue -- so I guess we'll just have to experiment and see what works for us


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think that as long as where you milk doesn't smell like a buck then you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I took a goats milk cheese class with a very renowned cheese maker from Oregon at the adga convention in Maine She said that buck smell affecting a does milk is an old wives tale, it holds no truth. The hormones and change of season resulting in heat cycles is actually was causes a "different" taste.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How fascinating Katrina! Thanks for sharing! 

BTW, I grew up in Wilbraham! 1008 South Main St... Soule Road School opened when I was in -- I think 2nd grade? -- lol, I'm dating myself here. I lived there from age 7-11, and I lived mostly outside, exploring the "mountain" behind our house and playing with my friends down the street... I have such a soft spot for Wilbraham! Have you been there long?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We own green meadow farm on monson rd. My husbands parents bought it in 1982 and we took over about 6 yrs ago when his mom died. There's no better place to raise our children than on a farm  especially since we added goats. He was raised with horses. (Too big and scary for me lol)


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah! I remember Monson Rd! 
Beautiful place -- you're a well blessed


----------

